# Dogwood



## Tim562 (Dec 5, 2011)

A friend brought me a 4' section of what he said was Dogwood. Bark was gone and the tree was dead for 3 years. It weighs a ton and is hard as concrete. Is this dogwood. Seems to large. He said the trunk was big for about 8 feet and then got small. These were 15" in diameter.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Let the TURNING begin!!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sounds like dogwood but I do not believe it ever gets near that large
:no::no::no:


----------



## keith long (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a couple of dogwood chunks that are about that size, just waiting on them to spalt.


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

I bet you knew it was dog wood by it's bark.

Sorry,someone had to say it......


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Oooh that one was ruff...


----------

